# CX2812 ic LED driver



## tacos (Dic 29, 2013)

CX2812 circuito integrado para lámparas LED from China.
existe datasheet ? 
este es el diagrama : 






http://i42.tinypic.com/5wdv1e.jpg 

gracias!


----------

